# Wee Free Men



## dwndrgn (Jan 13, 2006)

This Pratchett Discworld book is to become a motion picture.  Why is it that children's tales in fantasy get put on screen more often than adult ones?  I don't get it.

According to the film sites, Sam Raimi (of Spider Man fame) is to be the director.  No word yet on the cast.

If they wanted to film a Discworld novel, why didn't they got with one of the best?  Night Watch or whatever.


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 13, 2006)

Think there's a thread on this over at the Terry Pratchett forum also...

Although it's not Discworld, Good Omens is so ripe to be turned into a film. Does anyone know why the project was abandoned? 

I seem to remember hearing it was all going ahead with Terry Gilliam (is that how you spell it) to direct and now, from what I hear, he's just abandoned it.

xx


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*YAY

 Im am really looking forward to this!

 It is brillient... I be first in the movie queue.*


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 13, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Think there's a thread on this over at the Terry Pratchett forum also...
> 
> Although it's not Discworld, Good Omens is so ripe to be turned into a film. Does anyone know why the project was abandoned?
> 
> ...


Apparently they had a cast ready, financing and a script but then they couldn't get a studio on board to film.  From what I understand, Gilliam is definitely hot to make the movie but without the studio has his hands tied - so for the time being he has moved on to other projects while Good Omens hangs out in limbo.


----------

